# Swollen udder and stiff hind end.



## 4everflicka (Apr 9, 2015)

Got a text from barn manager that my mare seemed to be laying down more than normal. My first worry was colic, but apparently she is eating and drinking normally. I went today, she does have good gut sounds, however she seemed quite stiff on the hind end. She wasnt super thrilled about me lifting her hind legs or applying too much pressure in the stifle area on either side of her. She also showed a small reaction to pressure right behind her wither. No heat or swelling in legs or hooves. However, her udder was hot and swollen. One side hanging lower than the other. No discharge and no problem with me touching it. 
She is a 15 yr old thoroughbred. She has never been bred. 
And yes, i will be contacting a vet. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

In humans an infection of the breast can occur without having ever been pregnant - and in men too- just when bad stuff gets into the breast tissues and causes infection. It is called Mastitis. Usually is tender. Anything with an udder/boob can get it. Have a look! Glad you're getting a vet as that's just a common scenario, not necessarily THE one for yours. Hope it gets better soon with treatment <3


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

With Kal, most likely an infection, due to the symptom of swelling and heat (antibodies rushing to the source in order to attack the invading bacterial infection). Antibiotics from vet should help. Worst case scenario is cellulitis, my friend's horse presented the same symptoms but was even lamer than described here.

She could also be having a really bad heat. Sometimes the udder/vulva get really swollen during the first heat of the season and mares can be lame/sore in the hind end. Still, i'd put my money in infection before heat. Definitely at the very least call/email vet.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What's her temperature? I'm guessing she has a fever.

I have nothing useful to say aside from call a vet NOW. Especially as this has already been going on for however long.

My first thought is mastitis but it sounds like she has some sort of infection that has spread. So yes, I know you said you would be contacting a vet so not trying to be redundant on that, just can't say enough that I would absolutely treat this like an urgent emergency and not an "oh I'll call the vet at some point". I'm pretty concerned if the source is her udder and she's showing problems all down her legs and lying down. Very curious on the temp.. If it was just her udder obv she would still need to be checked out but it's the spreading that is so concerning.

I'm guessing her wither is unrelated, but either way the vet needs to be called ASAP so they can determine what level of priority this is and get her attended to.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

i think the op was going to call the vet, she just wanted some ideas on what it could be. of course it could be a million things with the limited symptoms we've been given but we can at least narrow it down to a few infection groups. 

Is mastitis what cows get, too?

But @4everflika, most likely an infection and nothing to mess with. check her legs. any scratches? punctures? are they hot? how lame is she? poor girl... she must be in quite a lot of pain!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Adding onto @Yogiwick - if you don't know what septicaemia is look it up. It's where an infection has overloaded the immune system and bacteria has gotten into the bloodstream. Any bacterial infection anywhere can start it off. I can only speak from experience with humans and other animals but she's right - take a temperature. Sepsis can at least be treated but left too long can irreparably damage the organs, especially the liver and kidneys and past that it can take less that 24 hours until end of life. It is a matter of urgency and cannot wait if you suspect that the symptoms match. It is also a horrible way to die.


----------



## 4everflicka (Apr 9, 2015)

Im currently waiting for my fiance to get me a thermometer to take her temperature.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Actually if you're able to do get her heart rate and respiration rate that would be really helpful for your vet to know. I can't say I've had to do it on a horse (trainee nurse tho so lots of people!) but found this link for you: 

https://www.yourhorse.co.uk/advice/...-horses-temperature-pulse-and-respiration-tpr

Good for me too! Good for everyone, I imagine....


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

it's fairly similar kal! i didn't know much about vet stuff either but i have some limited experience in human medicine. it sure did help!


----------



## 4everflicka (Apr 9, 2015)

She has a normal temperature, and i attempted to find a pulse to take heartrate but i couldnt feel it.


----------



## 4everflicka (Apr 9, 2015)

Also i checked her legs again, still no heat or anything on lower legs but a bit warm inbetween legs and on udder. still stomping and ****y when i touch her stifle area. Her actual udder she doesnt mind me messing with but inbetween her legs around it she doesnt like. Still no discharge or anything coming out of udder.


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Did you call the vet? what did they say?


----------



## 4everflicka (Apr 9, 2015)

the local vet does not have an emergency line. Probably wont get a call back until tomorrow.


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Lymphagilitis... this is my best guess. and it's not good.

http://www.scarsdalevets.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/DocsEquineLymphangitis.pdf

she most likely will have severe swelling tomorrow. this is an absolute B***ch to treat. My friend's horse had it and ultimately had to be retired. it is NOT GOOD. Is there any way you can get anyone at all to come down??? I'm 95% sure this is what it is. My friend had ALL the same symptoms: horse was down, painful in stifle area, swollen udder.

Please get your horse help! Hers nearly died because she refused to seek further vet treatment! !

I CANNOT STRESS ENOUGH HOW BAD THIS IS. I don't mean to scare you but horses DIE from lymphagilitis! I am almost CERTAIN this is your diagnosis!

The udder is swollen because it is trying to fight the infection. That is where the antibodies and blood supply is, and the immune system. I remember the vet telling us this when Mochi got sick. The udder will swell NOT because IT IS infected but because it is pushing out antibodies to try and treat the infection. this is VERY VERY serious.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Good. It's ok - temp is one of the best indicators. I think I'll take your experience away though and make sure I can do mine owns obs. Good luck with sorting it and let us know any progress!


----------



## 4everflicka (Apr 9, 2015)

I was able to get ahold of a vet in the nearest city, they said it could wait until tomorrow, but they could also come tonight on an emergency call if needed. She thinks its not normal, but unless anything changes or gets worse not nessicarily a big emergency. 
Because they are so far away from me though, it would cost an insane amount just to have them drive down here on emergency before they even see her. I cannot really afford it on top of all the stuff they will probably have to do to figure out what is going on. But i also have no way of getting out of work tomorrow to see them during normal hours. Im having a huge panic attack and dont know what to do!


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Are you sure Kal? My friend's horse, admittedly, had a high temp but showed ALL this mare's symptoms. And lo and behold had lymphagilitis. Touching her stifle got a severe reaction. Udders were swollen (for quite some time after as she battled her sickness), and she eventually got a REALLY BADLY swollen leg which led to edema bursting through the skin. She nearly died. It was so bad.

If there is no temp does that mean the horse is in the clear?

flicka, they will inject an antibiotic and bute. The rest will require you to treat. If you google cellulitis/lymphagilitis treatment there's some ways to do it yourself. It's not your fault, any horse can get it, but this really, really, really sounds like what it is. The symptoms match my friend's 1 to 1. Almost identical.

If you can give her some bute in a syringe it will help. Can she manage to the wash rack? you'll have to cold hose the leg to numb it and cool it off... there's nothing extensively pricey vet will do besides prescribe meds. but you need them to give her the injections and the antibiotics. it takes 1-2 months for this s**t to clear up if you aren't doing round the clock care....


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Even though there's allegedly no temp I would NOT assume this horse is fine.

Do you have standing wraps? you'll need to furazone sweat the leg with seran wrap and standing wraps. after 8 hours, cold hose/ice for 1 hour. then rinse and repeat. The infection will run its course but she NEEDS antibiotics. That's crucial, at the very least can they prescribe that over the phone? If you catch this now you won't be in for a world of hurt. I'd take this super seriously and do what you can *right now* while you've still got the chance to beat it. 

Do a google search on treatments. There are lots of home remedies. At the end of the day you need to keep the swelling down and sweat/cold hose the leg. tomorrow it is going to be huge and VERY HOT and very, very painful for her. She won't be able to move. You will need to isolate her in her stall and make sure her food and water is within reaching distance.


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

@4everflicka, here is what is happening:



















^ in humans. Our calf is the horse's gaskin. Our heel is their hock. Our knee is the horse's stifle joint. This is the EXACT place where they should be sore if they have lymphagilitis/cellulitis.

And this is what it will look like tomorrow:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

4everflicka said:


> I was able to get ahold of a vet in the nearest city, they said it could wait until tomorrow, but they could also come tonight on an emergency call if needed. She thinks its not normal, but unless anything changes or gets worse not nessicarily a big emergency.
> Because they are so far away from me though, it would cost an insane amount just to have them drive down here on emergency before they even see her. I cannot really afford it on top of all the stuff they will probably have to do to figure out what is going on. But i also have no way of getting out of work tomorrow to see them during normal hours. Im having a huge panic attack and dont know what to do!


You only really have 2 choices. #1 have the emergency call or #2 you call off work for tomorrow (today by now probably) and attend to your horse. She needs a vet and unless you can get someone (BO) to attend her when the vet comes, you need to be there. You can always give your card # over the phone to the vet office, you don't need to be there to pay.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

@thecolorcoal yes, you've had a very similar situation, but I suspect your urgent tone and multiple posts will do nothing but stress the OP out right now. Please tone it down a little, they're trying to get a vet out, then your care advice can be helpful, if that's what the mare has.

I agree with Dreamcatcher, you either need to get someone to help with the vet, take off work, or make the emergency call (if need be).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have only seen something like this once in a horse and it happened to a mare that we had when the weather turned very wet and the pasture they'd been on all summer became really muddy. 
She had mastitis caused by an e-coli infection (like your mare she had never been bred). We discovered that the person who owned the land had previously kept a lot of pigs on it and the soil, when tested, was teeming with e-coli bacteria.
She and her companion were removed immediately from the land and we never used it again.
Our mare also appeared to be lame/stiff on her hind legs but that was caused by the pain in her swollen udders.
It came on very quickly.


I hope you can get a vet out ASAP to treat her.


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Well at least we can discern it’s a bacterial infection. I’m concerned because my friend did not listen to my findings when her mare got sick, and she waited like the OP did. Because she did not act accordingly, even doing self-care, her horse’s prognosis was not good. Lynphagilitis and cellulitis are manageable if you take it seriously and hup to immediately. It isn’t a “wait and see in the morning” situation.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

thecolorcoal said:


> Well at least we can discern it’s a bacterial infection.


I do not know how you are able to discern an infection over the internet from a few posts. 

OP- if you have access to a hose, cold hosing could help to reduce the swelling.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

We cannot really internet diagnose - I said mastitis because it's a general term for infection of the udder/breast but it can be a result of many different types of bacteria. There are others, like you said, @thecolorcoal. There are loads of infections, even bad ones, where no fever is present. There are infections that can occur without our immune systems even being aware or giving a response (this is where you need bloods etc). Observations like: pulse, blood pressure, temperature and breaths per minute are all good indicators. You might exhibit a change in one or all of them. However, the brains and organs can only cope so well in a small range, temperature wise. When higher you are essentially frying your body inside out. I am not saying one is worse than the other but when there is fever involved you have to act _fast_-er. It is a race against time to begin managing it. A change by a mere 2 celsius either way tells you something is up. OP needs to see a vet urgently 100% asap as just because it's under control now does not mean it wont be out of control in 24hours so on. It is important to remember that low temperature is also a very good indicator too. If our temp is too low it can also invite infection for bacteria that cannot thrive within our normal range. It is indicative of low pressure/dehydration so on or conditions such as diabetes...Having low blood pressure increases your heart rate as it tries to compensate. This is why getting a pulse is important for all scenarios and also knowing what your own normal pulse is at rest. It is truly remarkable stuff and obviously I'm speaking only of what I know and barely scratching the surface. I learned a lot from my granddad, a vet, too.

It is a really hard choice. We could get phone calls from people asking if they should bring their pet in at 2am or if we could go out and see them. Trying to discern over the phone with limited information if a situation is life threatening or not isn't easy. I get calls from FRIENDS asking ME for advice! Eek. If we all were rich that's what we'd do all the time  And too many owners that also left what was a small infection and having it turn into critical life or death scenario because it wasn't addressed earlier. As a general rule if they are eating, drinking and their temperature is OK it can wait a little bit. _A little bit. A few hours, is what I mean. "Until the morning"._ If one of those is off or there is a DRASTIC change in behaviour or severe lethargy then yes, you don't wait. It depends how much you know as well and your experience. Many people either over panic or are just too ignorant to read the early warning signs. I've done both in my time. Cellulitis is also important to get on top of - but if it's early signs then it can wait until the morning. It's when people leave it on-going for several days that it can get to a point you're barely able to keep up with the infection. Cold hosing a great idea as it will stave off it progressing and help keep them comfortable _until a vet comes. Hopefully today._ <3 Lastly, many people in our experience could have paid £10 for some antibiotics three weeks ago. Now, they are paying 100's as their animal is in critical intensive care on a drip. Often saves money, calling out earlier!


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

not sure where you are at, but my mare had the same type thing last week, turned out to be a spider bite. just wait for the vet


----------



## 4everflicka (Apr 9, 2015)

I called back last night and she didnt really think it was worth the trip down if money was an issue, they wouldnt be here until the middle of the night and it would cost around 400$ Just to come, before even the examination fee. She said to get bute from someone the next day and moniter. Call if it get worse. Barn owner txted this morning that she is trotting around fine much better than the day before and no further swelling. She Will get bute tonight.


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

@kalrai, maybe not but it's worked for me fairly well in the past. these symptoms weren't well described though so i just jumped to the worst case scenario. I looked up mastitis, too, but there were symptoms that the op didn't mentioned which is why i ruled it out. it didn't sound like it was presenting as mastitis. 

wasn't sure how "lame" was lame. if she wasn't three-legged it most likely wasn't lymphagilitis/cellulitis. but again that's all interpretive.

i get that money is an issue for the op. it is for me too. that's why i was trying to save her some money describing what we did when the horse i knew got sick and showed the same symptoms. it progressed to cellulitis. lymphagilitis is a blood infection, cellulitis is usually what comes next as the body is in overdrive to fight the infection.

@4everflicka, you got lucky. but i would start researching horse first aid if you're someone with limited vet means. you can save yourself a lot of money and time knowing the symptoms of various different diseases/disorders and how to treat them.


----------

